# Everton



## Chrissonero (20 Settembre 2018)

Salve raga, vi presento questo ragazzo molto interessante che ho appena visto dal vivo 2 giorni fa..

Nome completo: Everton Sousa Soares
Data di nascita: 23/03/1996
Luogo di nascita: Maracanasu, Brasile
Club: Gremio di Porto Allegre
Età: 22
Altezza: 1,75 m
Peso: 72 kg
Nazionalità: Brasile
Posizione: Attaccante esterno
Piede: destro
Scadenza contratto: 31.12.2022
Valutazione: 15 mln E

13 reti e 5 assist in 27 partite questa stagione come lettera di presentazione, insieme ai vari Luan, Paquetá, Pedro, Gabigol e Rodrygo tra i migliori del brasilerao, senza nessun dubbio un profilo molto interessante e ancora accessibile economicamente, Everton è un esterno molto veloce, dinamico, tecnicamente dotato e fortissimo nel creare superiorità numerica, un Felipe Anderson con più gol e con gran senzo di sacrificio tattico come tanto piace al suo allenatore Renato Gaucho, senza nessun da tenere d'occhio.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Gol pazzesco di Everton in Libertad-Gremio per Copa Libertadores, vedendolo in diretto sono sempre più convinto che questo ragazzo potrebbe fare benissimo da noi, peccato davero non avere un giocatore cosi in questo finale di stagione.

Ps. Invito anche a vedere Jean Pyerre, centrocampista molto interessante di 20 anni del Gremio.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Doppietta!


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2019)

In Coppa Libertadores, contro i paraguayani del Club Libertad de Asuncion, allenato da José Antonio Chamot, stanotte. Due gol bellissimi, da centravanti, dribbling secco e tiro violento, sotto la traversa. Crescita verticale, per questo ragazzo. Pronto per l'Europa. 




 it


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

pronti a farcelo soffiare e prendere insigne il nano? no dai... questo arriva!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2019)

Fortissimissimo, mi rimane solo il dubbio se potrà mai aver l'impatto di Paquetà. 
Certo che quei due insieme potrebbero farci divertire altro che il Turco e Borini


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fortissimissimo, mi rimane solo il dubbio se potrà mai aver l'impatto di Paquetà.
> Certo che quei due insieme potrebbero farci divertire altro che il Turco e Borini



Lollo come vedresti il Milan con un suo possibile arrivo?
4-2-3-1 con paqueta dietro la punta o si continua con un 4-3-3 e Paquetà mezz'ala sinistra?
Dando per scontato che se arriva Everton andranno accantonati moduli con la difesa a 3


----------



## alcyppa (24 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Lollo come vedresti il Milan con un suo possibile arrivo?
> 4-2-3-1 con paqueta dietro la punta o si continua con un 4-3-3 e Paquetà mezz'ala sinistra?
> *Dando per scontato che se arriva Everton andranno accantonati moduli con la difesa a 3*



A me pare che faccia pure qualche movimento da seconda punta in realtà.

Comunque non conoscendolo da partite intere e dai video non mi sembra particolarmente veloce... Cosa che non mi fa impazzire.
Sono anni che vorrei un paio di vere frecce sulle ali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Lollo come vedresti il Milan con un suo possibile arrivo?
> 4-2-3-1 con paqueta dietro la punta o si continua con un 4-3-3 e Paquetà mezz'ala sinistra?
> Dando per scontato che se arriva Everton andranno accantonati moduli con la difesa a 3



Ci stavo pensando giusto adesso.. è ovvio che il suo arrivo esclude la difesa a 3 perchè si dovrebbe giocare per forza di cose a 4 dietro. 

Cmq il gioco vale la candela: *Everton - Piatek - S. Maximin * 

madò..


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando giusto adesso.. è ovvio che il suo arrivo esclude la difesa a 3 perchè si dovrebbe giocare per forza di cose a 4 dietro.
> 
> Cmq il gioco vale la candela: *Everton - Piatek - S. Maximin *
> 
> madò..



Se l attacco è questo piatek arriva facile a 25 gol in campionato l anno prossimo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se l attacco è questo piatek arriva facile a 25 gol in campionato l anno prossimo



Non conosco Everton a dir la verità, ma non pensate sia molto più rischioso di un Bergwijn o Thauvin, giocatori dal sicuro rendimento in Europa? Anche perché si parla di 40 milioni non noccioline. Everton è la quarta scelta della nazionale brasiliana, dopo i vari Neymar, Richarlinson, Douglas Costa, Felipe Anderson, Willian, Neres ecc...


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non conosco Everton a dir la verità, ma non pensate sia molto più rischioso di un Bergwijn o Thauvin, giocatori dal sicuro rendimento in Europa? Anche perché si parla di 40 milioni non noccioline. Everton è la quarta scelta della nazionale brasiliana, dopo i vari Neymar, Richarlinson, Douglas Costa, Felipe Anderson, Willian, Neres ecc...



Il problema è che oggi con 40 Mln compro Everton. Neres, richarlison e Felipe Anderson non te li danno, Douglas costa ha staccato già la spina secondo me


----------



## Gas (24 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In Coppa Libertadores, contro i paraguayani del Club Libertad de Asuncion, allenato da José Antonio Chamot, stanotte. Due gol bellissimi, da centravanti, dribbling secco e tiro violento, sotto la traversa. Crescita verticale, per questo ragazzo. Pronto per l'Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effettivamente sembra uno che attacca gli spazi e si accentra, da attaccante esterno moderno.
Però nel video gli avversari erano davvero inguardabili, si facevano rubare palloni come dei dilettanti, gli rimpallavano la palla addosso, etc...
Non riesco a giudicarne il reale valore ma mi fiderò di Leonardo, nel caso puntasse su di lui.


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Effettivamente sembra uno che attacca gli spazi e si accentra, da attaccante esterno moderno.
> Però nel video gli avversari erano davvero inguardabili, si facevano rubare palloni come dei dilettanti, gli rimpallavano la palla addosso, etc...
> Non riesco a giudicarne il reale valore ma mi fiderò di Leonardo, nel caso puntasse su di lui.


Il Club Libertad de Asuncion, allenato dal 'nostro' Chamot, a dire il vero, è la grande sorpresa della Libertadores di quest'anno, sta dominando il gruppo 8 della fase eliminatoria della competizione, in cui è presente il club portoalegrense e clubs molto quotati in Sudamerica, i cileni della Universidad Catolica e gli argentini del Rosario Central. Proprio il successo di stanotte ha rilanciato le chances di qualificazione ad eliminazione diretta del Gremio, che aveva iniziato male il girone, evitando così una figuraccia epica al club campione del Sudamerica nel 2017, e semifinalista lo scorso anno, battuto dal River Plate futuro campione, per un gol al ritorno a tempo scaduto, confermato al VAR tra mille polemiche. Anzi, l'eventuale, ma non scontata, qualificazione del Gremio potrebbe essere, secondo indiscrezioni, un motivo per il club di Porto Alegre per richiedere al Milan di poter trattenere il giocatore fino alla fine della Copa, che, ricordiamo, ha le semifinali e finali in programma tra ottobre e novembre prossimi, quindi a stagione europea già avviata. Indiscrezioni, appunto, di una trattativa di là dall'essere conclusa.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non conosco Everton a dir la verità, ma non pensate sia molto più rischioso di un Bergwijn o Thauvin, giocatori dal sicuro rendimento in Europa? Anche perché si parla di 40 milioni non noccioline. Everton è la quarta scelta della nazionale brasiliana, dopo i vari Neymar, Richarlinson, Douglas Costa, Felipe Anderson, Willian, Neres ecc...



Stravedo per Steven Bergwijn ma secondo me il rischio è più meno lo stesso di prendere un ragazzo come Everton o un ragazzo della Eredivise o della Ligue 1 come Thauvin, giusto dire che Everton esattamente come Paquetá (Flamengo) sta facendo la differenza da un po' di tempo in un colosso del Brasile che ha un stadio di 65000 persone, un contesto dove certamente non gli manca la pressione. Per me è pronto per il Milan e la Serie A dove credo potrebbe migliorare ancora molto sul piano psicofisico e cosi diventare anche una prima scelta per la sua nazionale, poi lo ha detto lui stesso che vuole giocare insieme al amico Paquetá, vedremo..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Aprile 2019)

Ma solo a me sto ragazzo ricorda molto Neymar?


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sto ragazzo ricorda molto Neymar?



Everton è molto bravo ma tecnicamente Neymar è di altro livello, io vedo a Everton più attaccante e sopratutto più verticale di Neymar.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2019)

Non lo conosco. Faccia due domande. Salta l'uomo? Fa gol?


----------



## Casnop (28 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco. Faccia due domande. Salta l'uomo? Fa gol?


Ti risponde lui stesso, Jino, fresco fresco di mezz'ora fa, gol della bandiera del Gremio nella sconfitta casalinga con il Santos nella prima giornata del Brasileiro 2019.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco. Faccia due domande. Salta l'uomo? Fa gol?



Si e si, fortissimo a saltare l'uomo e gli piace molto segnare, sembra più una seconda punta.


----------



## Casnop (6 Maggio 2019)

Il Gremio ha iniziato malissimo il Brasileiro 2019, seconda sconfitta su tre partite, la seconda consecutiva in casa, ma, nella partita con la Fluminense di questa notte, finita con un rocambolesco 4-5, Everton ha ancora segnato, timbrando il 2-0 parziale, stavolta con un colpo di testa in veloce uscita dalla marcatura. Si conferma sempre piu' uomo gol (5 in 8 partite sin qui disputate in stagione), e con sempre maggiore presenza in area, quasi da seconda punta. Evoluzione interessante per un suo eventuale futuro rossonero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Maggio 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Gremio ha iniziato malissimo il Brasileiro 2019, seconda sconfitta su tre partite, la seconda consecutiva in casa, ma, nella partita con la Fluminense di questa notte, finita con un rocambolesco 4-5, Everton ha ancora segnato, timbrando il 2-0 parziale, stavolta con un colpo di testa in veloce uscita dalla marcatura. Si conferma sempre piu' uomo gol (5 in 8 partite sin qui disputate in stagione), e con sempre maggiore presenza in area, quasi da seconda punta. Evoluzione interessante per un suo eventuale futuro rossonero.



seconda punta nel 3-5-2 di conte


----------



## Casnop (6 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> seconda punta nel 3-5-2 di conte


O uno del 2 di un eventuale 3421, modello Chelsea 2016-2017. L'altro potrebbe essere Paquetà.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> seconda punta nel 3-5-2 di conte



Donnarumma
Manolas Kamara Romagnoli
Conti Havertz Tonali Paquetá Grimaldo 
Everton Piatek

All. Conte 
 
Servirebbero 200 m, però


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Manolas Kamara Romagnoli
> Conti Havertz Tonali Paquetá Grimaldo
> Everton Piatek
> ...



Donnarumma
Conti Caldara Romagnoli Emerson
Kessiè Modric
Malcom Paquetá Everton
Piatek


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Emerson
> Kessiè Modric
> Malcom Paquetá Everton
> Piatek



Modric è impossibile. 
Tonali o Tielemans a questo punto,come cifra di cartellino siamo sullo stesso prezzo di Bakayoko.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Modric è impossibile.
> Tonali o Tielemans a questo punto,come cifra di cartellino siamo sullo stesso prezzo di Bakayoko.



Vedendo questo "dramatico" finale di stagione sono sempre più convinto che abbiamo bisogno di almeno 2 elementi di esperienza e che senza di loro non faremo mai quel salto di qualità a livello mentale, particolarmente farei di tutto per portare al Milan due uomini come Modric e Ribery, come alternativa a Bakayoko vedrei anche benissimo a Willian Carvalho che vuole lasciare il Betis Siviglia.


----------

